

Ask HN; Do animals laugh? - known

Curious...
======
fluffster
You might find an answer in The Symbolic Species by Terrence Deacon.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_Species>

------
oscardelben
First hit on google: <http://www.wisegeek.com/do-animals-laugh.htm>

------
alexkearns
I dunno, but I have seen George Bush laugh a few times.

